# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  تمارين تحريك الاشياء عن بعد

## Blackangel

تمارين تحريك الاشياء عن بعد 

تحريك  الاشياء عن بعد يدخل في علم الخوارق و يعتمد على مغناطيسية العين او الى  تحريك عبر الطاقة ... و لكننا سنعتمد على مغنطة العين لاكتساب قدرات كبيرة  جدا كالجلاء البصري و قوة البصر و تحريك الاشياء عبر النظر و ايضا التحكم  بالاخرين عبر النظر .. لذى سادعكم مع التمارين الان .

                                      مرحلة الارتقاء 
التمرين الاول :


ضع  قلما بيدك و مد يدك حتى يبتعد القلم عن العين هنا ركز نظرك على راس القلم  الدي نكتب به دون رمش العينين و دلك لمدة 5 دقائق . قد تجدها صعبة و لكن  ابقي عينيك على هدا النحو حتى تدمع و مع مرور الوقت ستستطيع القيام بدلك  عندها زد من وقت التمرين .. 
نتائج التمرين  : الزيادة من مغناطيسية العين .

التمرين الثاني :


املا  اناء او ما شابه بالماء البارد و ادخل وجهك فيه عندها حاول فتح عينيك مدة  تزيد عن دقيقة .افضل الاوقات هو وقت الفجر . ستجد صعوبة في فتح عينك خاصة و  انك ستحس باختناق و ستحاول ان تخرج وجهك من الماء البارد .
نتائج التمرين : الجلاء البصري و قوة العينين .

التمرين الثالث:

ضع  شمعة على بعد متر منك و حال النظر اليها بهدوء مدة دقيقة و انت تفكر بانه  ليس هنالك غيركما بهدا العالم و حاول ان تنسجم مع الشعلة .. هنا قم بالنظر  اليها و تخيل ان قوة مغناطيسية تخرج من عينيك بقوة و تتجه الى الشمعة لتحيط  بها و تطفاها تدريجيا. مدة 5 دقائق .
مارس التمرين يوميا و بعد 15 يوما ستستطيع ان تطفائها .

المرحلة التطبيقية 
التطبيق الاول :
اعقد  خيطا بطول 20 سم بابرة او ما شابه تم اعقدها باصبعك . حاول الان ان تحرك  الابرة بالنظر فقط  و ذلك بان تتخيلها تتحرك يمينا او شمالا او حركة دائرية  و ستستجيب لتفكيرك بسرعة و تاكد ان التمرين سينجح معك مند اليوم الاول . و  كلما كان ذهنك صافيا زادة قوة التحريك  .
اذا نجحت حاول ان تعقدها بيد شخص اخر او بشيء ما و قم بنفس العملية .
يمكنك زيادة حجم الجسم المعلق بواسطة الخيط حتى و لو زاد وزنه 10 كلغ ..

التطبيق الثاني :
يتطلب هذا التطبيق قوة تركيز جيدة و ايضا مغنطة عين كبيرة ..
ضع  قلما بيدك مع فتحها جيدا هنا انظر اليها و ستحس بانها تتمايل قد لا تراها  تتمايل و لكنك ستحس بذلك هنا تخيل ان القلم يتدحرج ببطىء من يدك . و سيتحرك  ببطىء

التطبيق الثالث :
ضع جسما طافيا في اناء و املاه باكمله بالماء تم انظر الى الجسم الطافي و تخيل انه يتحرك ببطىء


الهالة 
وهي  عبارة عن إشعاعات ضوئية يولدها جسم الكائن الحي و تغلفه بشكل بيضاوي  ولها  أشكال و ألوان مختلفة حسب حالة الإنسان النفسية و الصحية. فتعتبر الهالة  سجلا أثيريا للإنسان يكشف أفكاره و صحته. 
إن هناك ثلاثة عشر مركزا  أساسيا للطاقة الإشعاعية في جسم الإنسان يتركز معظمها في العمود الفقري ،  سبعة مراكز أساسية وستة مراكز ثانوية ، كما ترتبط بستة مراكز من السبعة  الأساسية مع نظام الهرمونات في الجسم . و أن مواقع الوخز با لأبر هي مناطق  دقيقة لمراكز الطاقة هذه. 
أما عبر التاريخ فقد تم ذكر هذه الهالة منذ  القدم و دعاها القدماء أورا ( Aura ) كما دعاها البعض مسمر : Mesmer أي  المغناطيسية، كما سميت أسماء مختلفة مثل: الكهرباء الحيوانية و اللهب  الروحاني و الإحساس المطلق و أشعة الحياة. 
و ذكرها أحد الفلاسفة وسماها  أود( Od ) و عرفها بأنها قوة طبيعية بين الكهرباء و المغناطيس والحرارة ،  تحيط بالكائن الحي وليس الإنسان فقط.أما أحد العلماء فعرفها بأنها مادة  مشعة مؤلفة من ذرات يفرزها جسم الإنسان. 
و ذكر العلماء أن هذه الهالة  تضعف في حالات العصبية الحادة و المرض الشرود الفكري. و أن ذوو الجلاء  البصري و الحساسية يستطيعون رؤية هذه الهالة.

طبقات الهالة:يحاط  الجسم البشري بطبقة رقيقة بسمك سنتمترين ويسمى ( الجسم ما فوق المادي  Supraphysisc Body ) وفي هذه الطبقة الشفافة تنعكس الطاقة الفيزيقية (  الطبيعية ) للجسم والتي تتدفق عبر القنوات الرئيسية الطولية الممتدة بطول  الجسم .
يلي هذه الطبقة طبقةٌ أخرى تحيط بكلي الجسمين وتسمى (  Astralbody أو الجسم النجمي ) ، وهذا الجسم يعكس مشاعرنا من سعادة وأمل وحب  وحزن وغضب وكراهية و..و…و…الخ .
إن من المهم جداً يكون الجسم النجمي ( Astralbody ) في حالة توازن وأن نعيش في توافق شعوري وعاطفي مع أنفسنا ومع محيطنا الخارجي .
يلي  الجسم النجمي من الخارج جسمٌ آخر يسمى الجسم السببي  Causal body  وهذا  الجسم يعكس كل الذكريات وكل ما عشناه من تجارب وخبرات في السابق ، حتى تلك  التي نتوهم أننا نسيناها أو محيت من الذاكرة ، كذلك يُختزن في هذا الجسم  حاضرنا وكل الخيارات المحتملة المتوقعة لمستقبلنا ، أما من يسبب هذه  الخيارات التي لا تعد ولا تحصى فهو تطور حياتنا وخبراتنا ونمط مشاعرنا  وملامح شخصيتنا وجميع هذا مختزن في الطبقات الأثيرية المحيطة بالجسم العضوي  .
الطبقة الرابعة من طبقات الجسم الأثيري تسمى الجسم الذهني (Mental  body ) وهي الطبقة الواقعة إلى الخارج فوق بقية الطبقات ووظيفتها أنها تعكس  الوعي ، المنطق ، الذكاء كما وكل الأنشطة الفكرية التي تحصل في المخ  وفوقها تقع الطبقة الأخيرة التي تسمى الجسم الأثيري Etrisk Body  والذي  يعكس الوعي الداخلي الفائق والذي يتمثل بتلك الأجزاء من المخ والتي لم تنشط  ولم تستخدم من قبل .
الوعي السفلي Under Consciousness والوعي العلوي ، يسميان معاً باللاوعي ، ولكن هناك فرقٌ كبيرٌ بينهما .

الوعي  السفلي والذي ينعكس في الجسم السببي Casual Body ، يقوم بتخزين كل التجارب  الماضية والمستقبلية بما فيها الأفكار ، مواقف وتصرفات ، قناعات وأحكام  سلف لنا أن اتخذناها في فترة الطفولة والشباب الباكر ، وكثير من تلك  الأحكام والقرارات لم تعد بالتأكيد واقعية ولكنها تظل مختزنة في هذا الجسم  الأثيري  الجسم السببي  ، وتظل حاملة لقيودٍ تكبلنا بحكم قصورها عن أدراك  التطورات التي حصلت لنا في الخبرة والكفاءة والقوة .
أما الوعي العلوي  فإنه يلعب دوراً آخر مغاير فحيث تعلّم نفسك أن تصغي بشكلٍ تلقائي ، فإن هذا  الوعي يمكن أن يدلك على القرار السليم لأنه ومن خلال تواصله مع الروح أو  النفس العليا ، يتمكن من اعتماد كل المعرفة الحدسية المستقبلية التي  تمتلكها تلك الذات أو النفس العليا .
الوعي العلوي يملك نظرة شمولية  كاملة ومتقنة عن شخصيتك وخطتك الحياتية العامة ، وكل ما تحتاجه هو أن تستمع  له ، لتغدو الطريق أمامك سالكةٌ .
ينعكس الوعي العلوي في الطبقة ما قبل الأخيرة من طبقات الهالة الأثيرية Aura  وتسمى طبقته بال Etherial body : .
الطبقة  الأخيرة من الهالة الأثيرية نسميها Spiritual Body أو الجسم الروحي ، وفي  هذا الجسم أو الطبقة تزدحم أنواع عديدة وهائلة وفائقة السرعة من الطاقات  المختلفة ، وتلك الطاقات لا يمكن أن تقاس بالأجهزة الإلكترونية الحساسة  المتوفرة حالياً ، ولا يمكن رؤيتها حتى من قبل أولئك الذين يمتلكون القدرة  على رؤية بعض طبقات الهالة الأثيريةAura .هذه الطبقة وظيفتها إنها تعكس  الجوهر الروحي للإنسان وتتواصل باستمرار مع الوعي 
أن طبقات الهائلة  الأثيرية ( Aura ) تتداخل مع بعضها البعض باستمرار وباستمرار نتأثر نحن  ونؤثر بتلك المجاميع من الطاقات التي تحيط بأجسامنا .


في كل مرة نقوم  بتنشيط الطاقة الكونية الموجودة فيك وحول جسمك ، يمكنك أن تنال حالة فائقة  من القوة والجمال والعافية ، لأنك بهذه الشحنات تعيد شد لحمة الوحدة  الكونية بينك وبين الكون من حولك وبالتالي تأخذ من الكون ما يغني طاقاتك  وتعيد للكون فائض ما لديك من طاقات فتحقق الانسجام والوحدة .إن التوافق  الذي تحسّه وتحققه في داخلك يغدو قابلاً لأن ينتشر في محيطك الخارجي من  خلال تلك الطاقات الشفافة التي تحيط بجسمك الفسيولوجي 

علم نفس الخوارق.. "الباراسيكولوجيا" 

اشتهرت  زرقاء اليمامة في الجاهلية بحدة بصرها, وقيل أنها كانت تستطيع الرؤية  بوضوح على بعد مسيرة ثلاثة أيام . وقيل انها رأت مرة علائم غزو متجهة نحو  قبيلتها .. فلما حذرتهم سخروا منها ولم يصدقوها - فلم يكونوا على علم او  يقين بمقدرتها - ثم وقعت الواقعة وجاءهم الغزو الذي حذرت منه زرقاء  اليمامة..  

هذه الحكاية عندما يسمعها أو يقرأها إنسان القرن  العشرين فإنه يبتسم إذا شعر بمبالغتها أو يهملها إذا اعتبرها اسطورة  خرافية.. لكنها في نظر علم نفس الخوارق تعتبر واقعة محتملة الحدوث لا مجال  للمبالغة أو الخرافة فيها.. والتاريخ حافل بمثل هذه الخوارق التي لم تخضع  للمنهج العلمي إلا مؤخراً. 

إن ما أثبته علم نفس الخوارق من الحقائق التالية يمكن أن يفتح للانسان أبوابا أخرى من المعرفة:
*  فقد ثبت أن بإمكان العقل أن يتصل بعقل آخر دون واسطة مادية.
*  وأن بإمكان العقل الإتصال بموجودات أو مخلوقات أخرى يشعر بها دون واسطة..
*  وأن بإمكان العقل تخطي المسافات الشاسعة.
*  وأن بإمكانه التأثير في حركة الجماد والحيوان . وقدرات أخرى عديدة..
أن  الإنسان لا يزال عالماً غريباً معقداً, فهو والكون المحيط به مجموعة أسرار  غامضة تستوجب التواضع البشري والحماس العلمي لكشف المجهول والإيمان بعظمة  الخالق..
قال بعض االعلماء إن علم نفس الخوارق سيكون أقرب العلوم إلى  الفكر الديني بل وسيتلاءم مع الدين ويسير معه جنباً إلى جنب.. والمستقبل  وحده كفيل بجلاء الحقائق . وصدق الله العظيم القائل - وفي أنفسكم أفلا  تبصرون - 

                           كيف تعرف ان شخص ما يفكر فيك الآن؟؟

عندما  تعتريك حالة عاطفية (مـفاجأة) حول شخص ما وتكون هذه الحالة مشابهة لحدث  واقعي، فإنه بالفعل يفكر فيك في هذه اللحظة بمعنى..عندما أتذكر والدي أو  أمي أو أختى أو أخي أو صديقي ثم لا تتعدى كونها أفكار طبيعية ولا أحس  بحرارة في المشاعر فإن هذه خواطر من العقل الباطن لا أهمية لها في  الموضوع..لكن!! تأمل معي عندما تكون في المدرسة أو في العمل أو عندما تكون  مسافراً إلى بلد
بعيد، ثم فجأة أحسست هذا اليوم أنك تفكر في فلان من  الناس وكأن أحداً نبهك، ثم بدأت تحس بانجذاب إليه وتود مثلاً الإ تصال به  أو زيارته..
أو نحو هذا فإن هذا ما نقصده..

وهذه النظرية وإن كنت  لم اقرأها في كتاب لكني اجزم بصدقها، وإن الواقع يصدقها، ومع مرور الزمن  والدربة على هذا الأمر ستجد أن من السهل عليك معرفة من يفكر فيك بل مع  الدربة المتواصلة . ربما تتعرف على نوعية المشاعر التي يطلقها الاخرون نحوك  والحديث في هذا يطول وأنت الحكم..

مقدمه لعلوم الخوارق

أنت  جالس في غرفتك مسترخ هاديء، وفجأة تفكر في شخص وكأنك تقول في نفسك ( منذ  زمن لم أره )! وفجأة يرن جرس الهاتف واذ به هو، هو نفسه من كنت تفكر به!
تدخل  مكاناً غريباً لأول مره فتقول لمرافقيك أنه مكان بديع وجميل، وفجأة تحس في  لاوعيك بدأ يظهر الى ساحة الوعي لافتة عريضة كتب عليها ونقش فيها ( ألا  تظن انك وسبق أن رأيت هذا المكان)؟!

وأنت جالس مع أهلك في مجلس العائلة اذ بجرس الهاتف يرن.. فتقول لهم أنا أظن أنه فلان! فيكون تماماً كما قلت.. بالفعل إنه هو! كيف؟!

تصادف  فلاناً من الناس فتتأمل وجهه قليلاً.. تضع عينك في عينيه، فترى حروفا تنطق  عن حاله.. وترى كلمات تحدثك عن أخباره.. فتكاشفه بها لتتأكد انك أصبت  الحقيقه تماماً!

أنت وزميلك تتحدثان.. تريد أن تفاتحه في موضوع فإذ به ينطق بنفس ما أردت أن تقوله!
هذه  النماذج في الحقيقة ما هي إلا صور معدودة تختصر ما يمكن أن نسميه (  القدرات ما فوق الحسية) أو القدرات الحسية الزائدة.. أو ما يشمل علوم  التخاطر والتوارد للأفكار والاستبصار ونحوها.. وكل
شخص منا من حيث الجملة سبق وأن تعرض لمثل هذه الصور في يومه
وليلته  أو خلال فترات ولو متقطعة المهم أنه سبق أن مر بمثل هذه التجارب في حياته!  بقيت في ذاته وفي تفكيره ربما من غير ما تفسير واضح.. هو يدرك أن ثمة  شيئاً غريباً بداخله.. هو يدرك أن هذه
من الأمور الغامضة أو نابعة من  قوى خفية غير ظاهرة.. المهم أنه يدركها ويحس بحقيقتها ماثلة أمامه حتى وإن  عجز عن إيجاد تفسير دقيق وجلي لهذه الظواهر!
كثير من الناس لا يتنبهون  إلى أن مثل هذه القدرات تحدث معهم كثيراً ربما تحدث للبعض في اليوم مراراً  وتكراراً لكن يمنعهم من إدراكهم وتنبههم لحدوثها أمران/
الأول/ أنهم بعد  لم يعتادوا حسن الاستماع إلى النبضات الحسية التي تأتي مخبرة لهم ومحدثة  لهم بكثير من الوقائع.. بمعنى أنه لا توجد آلية للتواصل بين الإنسان وبين  نفسه وأعماقه ومن ثم التعرف
على هذه الخواطر.. اللغة شبه منعدمة..
فنحن امام مهتمين..

1- كيف نتعلم بمعنى (ما هي الآليات التي تؤهلنا للوصول الى وعي وفهم هذه القدرات الحسية الزائدة)
2-  كيف نصل الى مرونة واضحه في التحدث بطلاقه بهذه اللغه.. بمعنى التعرف  السريع والمباشر على أدق وأعمق ما يرد إلينا من أفكار وخواطر من الآخرين!  وما ينطلق منا من أفكار ورسائل ذهنية نحوالآخر

الثاني/ أننا كثيراً ما ننتظر أن يحدث أمر غريب وغامض حتى نشعر
بأن ثمة أمراً حدث بالفعل! تأملوا معي هذين المثالين/
1-  فلان من الناس يقترب من بيته فإذ به يحس أن أخاه سيفتح له الباب !
2-  فلان من الناس يقترب من بيته فيظن أن فلاناً الذي لم يره من شهر سيزوره!

حينما  يصدق إحساس ( فلان) في الحالتين! فإنه أبدا لن يهتم كثيراً لنجاح وصدق  إحساسه في الحال الأولى ! بل سيتنبه للحال الثانية لأنها بالفعل غير متوقعة  إطلاقاً فهي معجزة في نظره إذ (( كيف يتوقع مجيء فلان من الناس وهو لم يره  منذ شهر! أما من اعتاد رؤياه فهو سيجعل ذلك محض صدفة لكن حين التأمل سنجد  أن كلا المثالين له أهميته! فكونك تنجح في توقع أن أخاك من بين عدة إخوة  ومن غير دليل منطقي يؤكد لك ذلك هو شيء مذهل ويدل على قدره وموهبة لديك
إن  عدم وصولنا إلى مرحلة ولو أولية تمكننا من التواصل مع أحاسيسنا وفهم  إشارات الفكر والخواطر التي تتجه نحونا من الآخرين، يشكل عائقاً أساساً  للوصول إلى مرحلة متقدمة من وعي وفهم هذه العلوم وممارستها جيداً، وأيضا  إهمالنا لكثير من النماذج التي تحدث كثيراً بزعم أنها أمور عادية ( مع أنها  عند التحقيق والتأمل غير عادية) أمر يشكل عائقاً لأنه يجعل محور وقطب هذه  العلوم يدور في فلك ما هو صعب وغريب وغير متوقع فقط!
ولأن أفعالنا  أكثرها روتيني وتقليدي فكل واحد منا اعتاد أن يفعل كذا ليحصل على كذا وأن  يذهب إلى كذا ليجد كذا وهكذا وإذا حدث أمر غير تقليدي اعتبره شيئا خارقاً..  هو ربما خارق وفوق حسي ولكن  هل كل ما هو روتيني في نظرك أمر غير خارق؟!
إن  هذه القدرات هي مواهب نعم..! وهي موجودة في الجميع بقدر معين.. فهي قدرات  طبيعية مهيئة لكل شخص فقط تحتاج إلى تطوير وتدريب ومتابعة كما ذكرنا، ولهذا  لو فتح المجال لكل واحد منا أن يذكر ما
حدث له مما يؤكد صحة هذا الأمر  لسرد لنا عشرات القصص من هذا القبيل.. وكل من كانت لديه مقدرة أعمق وأقوى  في هذا المجال فليس هذا لقوة فيه تميز بها بقدر ما أنه اهتم بها أكثر  والتفت إليها بشكل مكثف، فهذه القدرات هي عبارة عن مواهب وعلوم وحقائق  يزداد عمقها، وتمكن الإنسان منها بقدر ما يوليه هو إياها من الاهتمام  والصقل والتدريب والالتفات الروحي والنفسي لكل ما له صلة بها.. فالإنسان
يفتح له في ما يهوى ويرغب ما لا يفتح له في ما لا يحب!

إن  أحدنا إذا إراد مثلاً أن يتعلم لغةً من اللغات! أو يتعلم كيفية قيادة  السيارة..! أو نحو ذلك فإنه يكرس جهده ويضع وقتاً لا بأس به لتعلم هذه  المهارات أو العلوم! بل ويخطط ويستشير! بيد أنه إذا كان الأمر متعلقاً  بالقدرات النفسية والروحية أو كيفية تنميتها فإنه يكتفي فقط بقراءة مقال  هنا أو تعليق هناك.. 

ظاناً أن هذه الصنيع سيهبه وسينيله ما أمله!  بالتأكيد هذا أمر غير منطقي وغير واقعي البتة..! والبعض الآخر يظن أنه ربما  يهبط عليه هذا العلم وسيعلمه تعليماً وسينزل عليه من السماء! وهذا أيضا  غير
واقعي.. لما أسلفناه.. لسنا ننفي أن هذه العلوم منها ما يكون أسهل  على البعض من غيرهم نظراً لسمو روحهم أو بعدهم عن عالم الماديات واستماعهم  لسنوات لأحاسيسهم وتمييز صحيحها من سقيمها
بالدربة والتجربة من خلال الإصابه والخطأ ومقارنة الإحساس وقت
الإصابة وحال الخطأ والفرق بينهما! الخ..
هذه القدرات الفوق حسية أو كما يطلق عليها علوم الباراسايكولوجي (بارا تعني ما وراء) 
و(سايكولوجي تعني النفس) أي ما وراء علم النفس، مما هو فوق العلم التقليدي أو القدرات النفسية
التقليدية، هناك مسميات كثيره لهذا العلم منها الخارقية والحاسة السادسة والظواهر الروحية والإدراك الحسي الزائد..

إذا  قرر الانسان اقتحام هذا العالم الفسيح الرحب والغريب والعجيب! فالأكيد!  أنه سيقتحم عالماً جديداً عليه ربما (عالم ربما سيجعله يقضي وقتاً لا بأس  به في التعرف على خاطرة هنا أو فكرة هناك أو على إحساس هنا أو مشاعر أتت من  هناك!) وهذا الجو الجديد ربما يجعل رؤية الانسان للعالم من حوله تتغير أو  تكون متوترة قليلاً أو هي في أحسن الأحوال مثيرة.. لسنا نشك أبداً أن  الإتزان هنا أمر مطلوب بشكل كبير.. الإتزان يعني أن لا يتحول كل وجُل تفكير  الانسان الى مراقبة هذه الخواطر والهواجس حتى تشل قدراته التفكيرية فيما  هو مفيد ومثمر في مجالات أخرى مهمة أو ربما أهم من موهبة تسعى أنت إلى  صقلها والتزود بها ! 
هذا العالم الذي ستراه من خلال مرحلتك الجديدة يتطلب منك بشكل جدي أن تكون مرناً بشكل كبير! 
أن  تكون مستعداً وجاداً للتغلب على المشاكل النفسية والذهنية التي ترد إليك..  ربما ثمة عقبات سلبية لابد من حدوثها.. ربما! فالحذر والثبات مع عدم تسليم  هذه العلوم جل الوقت أمر ضروري!
البعض يظن أن هناك علاقة قوية بين  القدرات ما فوق الحسية وبين الصفاء والنقاء الروحي .. وأنه لكي يحدث الوعي  النفسي العالي لابد من إصلاح الداخل واليقظة الروحية ! أو التـأمل ! لكي  تصل
إلى نيل هذه القدرات!
إن هذه العلاقه ليست دقيقة.. بل الفرد نفسه هو القادر أياً كان على صناعة وصقل هذه القدرات!!


انواع القدرات!

مصطلح القدرات فوق الحسية يطلق غالباً على ثلاثة أنواع متميزة من الظواهر النفسية فوق الطبيعية
1- التخاطر 2- الاستبصار 3 – التنبؤ . .

أما التخاطر فهو التجاوب والإتصال بين ذهن وآخر.. وهو نوعان:

1-  ما يسمى توارد الأفكار وهو أن يكون هناك شخصان يتفقان في وقت واحد على  النطق أما ( بفكرو- كلمة) في وقت واحد.. فهما تواصلاً وتجاوباً في وقت واحد  بشيء واحد..
2- التخاطر وهو المشهور وهو أن يكون هناك رساله ذهنيه موجهه من شخص إلى آخر فيكون هنا ثلاثة عناصر:

1-  مرسل 2- مستقبل 3-  رسالة

والتخاطر  أو ( التلبثة ) هو/ قدرة عقل الشخص على الإتصال بعقل شخص آخر دون وجود  وسيط فيزيقي، ولا يعرف أحد كيف يتم هذا الإتصال أو ماهية الطاقات او طريقة  العمل الداخلة فيه بمعنى أننا نعرف هذه الحقائق من خلال ظهور نتائجها  وحدوثها في الخارج..
إن الجواب عن كيفية حدوث التلبثة لربما يكون تفسيره  هو النشاط الكهربي للعقل، وهذا يتضمن وجود مجال كهرطيسي يصنع بطريقة ما  بواسطة الشخصية المسيطرة والتي تولد مثلما تستقبل أشكالاً أو
نبضات مشحونة بالكهرباء..

والأمريكان  وهم أول من تحدث بإسهاب عن التلبثة قد برهنوا على أن الأشخاص الذين  يتمتعون بحساسية شديدة يمكن أن تقفل عليهم في أقفاص أو أن يوضعوا في صناديق  مبطنة بألواح الرصاص الثقيل وهي جميعاً عازلة لاستقبال أية أمواج كهرطيسية  يحتمل دخولها من الخارج ومع هذا فقد سجلت حوادث رسمية أنه بالفعل تم حدوث  التلبثة رغم كل هذه التحصينات مما يدل على وجاهة هذا الإفتراض..
ويشترط  في المرسل أن يكون متحفزاً، منفعلاً ( غير مسترخي ) لكن هذا لا ينفي أن  يكون هذا الإنفعال آتياً عقيب استرخاء حتى يمكنه الاسترخاء من رؤية دقيقه  للشخص الذي يأمل إرسال رسالة ذهنية إليه! أما المستقبل فيلزم أن يكون  هادئاً مسترخياً وقتها، وأيضاً يكون مهيئاً نفسياً وذهنياً لتلقي الرسالة  الفكريه القادمة، 

وأفضل وقت لإرسال رسالة فكرية هو حينما يكون الآخر نائماً.. فإن لاوعيه يكون
مهئياً وسهل التأثير عليه ولا يوجد معارض واعٍ !
ولهذا  كان أكثر مظاهر التخا طر شيوعاً حينما يكون المرسل منفعلاً ومستحضراً بشكل  قوي لأدق التفاصيل عن الشخص المرسل إليه ( نبرة الصوت - الوجه - المشية -  الجلسة- الابتسامة-رائحة الجسد)
بعد تحديد الرسالة وتصور الشخص المرسل  إليه لابد أن تنفعل وتتحدث إليه بصوت لو أمكن أن تشعر نفسك أنك في اتصال  معه وبعضهم يؤكد أن هناك ما يسمى إحساس المعرفة وهو أنك ستتلقى شعوراً أشبه  ما نراه في (عالم الانترنيت) يعلمك بوصول الرسالة إلى الآخر!
ربما تصله  بشكل منام أو أن يسمع صوتا.. أو يشعر بجسدك قريباً منه.. أو تصله على صورة  فكرة ما يمتثل لها لا شعورياً كحال المنوم مغناطيسياً وهكذا..
ولكي  تكون الفكره مؤثرة في الآخر فيجب ان تكون قوية وكثيفة (مركزة)، فالفكر  الضعيف أو الفكرة التي نتجت من تركيز مختل، لا يمكن أن تؤثر ..فإنه لكي تصل  الفكره وتحدث تأثيرها في الآخرين لابد من
مستقبل لديه الإستعداد  والإسترخاء والفراغ في قلبه لمثل هذه الفكرة، إذن هناك مرسل يلزمه فكرة  قوية مركزة وهو الذي يسميها "وليم ووكر" الحصر الفكري..! وهناك محل قابل من  المرسل إليه بأن يكون مسترخياً ومهئياً لاستقبال الفكرة المرسلة!  فإنك  حينما تفكر في شخص فإن هناك تياراً اثيريا أو مساراً ينبعث بينكما من خلاله  تنطلق الفكرة.. ولكي تصل لابد من طاقة وقوة وشحنة كهرومغناطيسية قادرة على  تأدية المهمة !وبالتالي فإنه إذا كان المرسل إليه لا يمتلك وسائل الدفاع  عن نفسه (ذهنياً ونفسياً) بقدرته على التواصل مع نفسه والتعرف على ما هو من  صميم فكره وما هو دخيل ( ولأن هذه المهارة نادرة وصعبة) فإن التأثر بالآخر  إثر رسالة ذهنية شيء وارد وساري المفعول !وليس مهماً أبداً أن يكون المرسل  قريباً من مكان المرسل اليه فالزمان والمكان أبداً ليسا  ذات  أهمية  إطلاقاً..
إلا أنه وإن كانت المعرفة و بين المرسل والمرسل إليه ليست  مهمة أيضاً إلا أنه إذا كانت هناك علاقة عاطفية بينهما فإن التأثير يكون  أقوى وأشد بينهما والأقوى منهما يحصل منه التأثير بقدر ما يمتلكه من قدرة  ذهنية ونفسية فوق طبيعية!
ولهذا كان المحب يحرك المحبوب إليه فيتحرك  بحركة الرسالة الذهنية منه إليه حتى يصبح الثابت (المحبوب) متحركاً (محباً)  بحركة المحب ولهذا أيضاً يحسن بالانسان أن يحسن اختيار صحبته لأن الرفقة  والصحبة يحركون الإنسان بقدر ما لديهم من حب له فالحب محرك قوي ويسري في  الإنسان وتأثيره بشكل خفي ولطيف!

كما أن المرأة أقوى على التخاطر  والإستبصار من الرجل وقدرتها على قراءة الأفكار شيء مذهل ويفوق ما لدى  الرجل بمراحل نظراً لقوة عاطفتها ومشاعرها !

أما الاستبصار فهو القدره على رؤية الأشياء من بعد دون الاعتماد على أمور مادية محسوسة
والتنبؤ هو القدرة على التعرف على أمور لم تحدث بعد دون الإعتماد
على  أمور مادية محسوسة، فعندما نفكر نرسل في الفضاء اهتزازات مادة دقيقة  أثيرية لها نفس وجود الأبخرة والغازات الطيارة أو السوائل والأجسام الصلبة،  ولو أننا لا نراها بأعيننا ونلمسها بحواسنا كما أننا لا نرى الاهتزازات  المغناطيسية المنبعثة من حجر المغنطيس لتجتذب إليه كتلة الحديد..

التأثير على الاخرين

هذه  الأفكار التي تنبعث منا إلى الاخرين لا تذهب سدى.. بل كل فكر ينطلق منا  وينطلق من الاخرين نحونا.. كل فكر يسبح في الفضاء فإنه يؤثر فينا ونتأثر  به.. ونحن إما أن نكون في دور المؤثر أو المتأثر.. الفاعل أو المنفعل.. فما  من شيء نفكر به ونركز عليه إلا ويلقى محلاً يؤثر فيه.. فالأفكار كما قيل  هي عبارة عن أشياء وإن كانت لا ترى، لكن لها تأثيرها كالهواء نتنفسه،  ونستنشقه ونتأثر به وهو لا يرى! كما أن هناك تموجات صوتية لا تسمعها الأذن!  وتموجات ضوئية لا تدركها العين! لكنها ثابته!  وبالتالي بات ضرورياً أن  ندرك أهمية ما تفعله الأفكار فينا من حيث لا نشعر..
هل مر بك أن شعرت  بشعور خفي يسري فيك مثل أن تكون في حالة ايجابية وفجأة تتحول إلى حالة  سلبية.. ربما كان ذلك بسبب أنك أتحت بعض الوقت للتفكير بفلان من الناس..  فالتفكير بأي إنسان كما
يقول علماء الطاقة يتيح اتصالاً أثيرياً بينكما  يكون تحته أربع احتمالات، إما أن يكون هو إيجابياً وأنت إيجابي فكلاكما  سيقوي الآخر! أو أنه إيجابي وأنت سلبي وهنا أنت ستتأثر به فتكون
إيجابياً وهو سيصبح سلبياً أو أن تكون أنت إيجابياً وهو سلبي أو أن تكونا سلبيين وهذا أخطرهم! 

كذلك  حين تفكر بالخوف أو الشجاعة بالحب أو البغض فإن جميع النماذج التي حولك  وجميع الأشخاص الذين هم أمامك ممن يعيشون نفس هذا الشعورسينالك منهم حظ،  بمعنى أنك لو فكرت بالشجاعة فإن كل شجاعة تطوف حولك ستهبك من خيرها وإن  فكرت في الخوف فإن كل خوف حولك وكل خوف يحمله إنسان أمامك سينالك منه حظ  وهكذا..  اذا ..
1- نحن نتأثر ونؤثر في الآخرين عبر مسارات فكرية ذهنية غير مرئية..
2- أننا نجذب إلينا ما نفكر فيه!
3- أننا وإن كنا على حالة إيجابية فإننا معرضون للحالات السلبية لو كان محور تفكيرنا في نماذج هي الآن تعيش حالة سلبية..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حقيقي موضوع شامل ومفيد جداً للمهتمين بهيك مواضيع
وكتير حبيت الحديث عن الهالة المحيطة بالانسان 
وقبل هيك شاهدت على التلفزيون انه الهالة تكون مرتبة بألوان الطيف ( قوس قزح)
وكلما كانت منتظمة تكون ألوان الهالة مرتبة وعندما يكون الانسان بوضع جيد يغلب على الهالة اللون الاخضر  وعندما يكون بوضع غير جيد فاللون الغالب يكون الاحمر 


وعلمياً تم إثبات أن الوضوء الذي يمارسه المسلم ينظم الهالة ويجعلها مرتبة ومنسقة حوله وكذلك تصبح باللون الاخضر 
فسبحان الله ..
هذا اثبات علمي للمشككين بإن الاسلام هو دين الحق وأن رب الاسلام هو رب الكون

كثييييير استمتعت بقراءة المعلومات واستفدت بشدة
شاكرة لك جهدك ولوضعك هذا الطرح بين أيدينا
دمتَ بود  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

مجموعة القدرات الخارقة لبعض الناس في محاولة لمعرفة مصدرها وطبيعتها وأسبابها ، مع علمنا التام بأن هناك  من يريح نفسه بإنكار مثل هذه الظواهر جملة ، فالإنسان عدو ما يجهل، ولكننا نأخذ  الطريق الصعب في سبيل المعرفة، ولعلنا نصل إلى التبرير العلمي الصحيح الذي يوضح لنا  هذه الظواهر التي نراها عند بعض الناس في مختلف دول العالم مقتنعين تمام الاقتناع  بأن تواتر هذه الظاهرة عند أكثر من شخص وفي أكثر من زمان واحد ومكان واحد لا يمكن  أن تنسب إلى فراغ وأن يوصم كل من ادعاها عبر العصور بالدجل والشعوذة. خاصة وأن هناك  من الأدلة العلمية والنقلية التي تؤيد هذه الظاهرة وإمكانية حدوثها بقدرات الإنسان  التي أودعها الله فيه.. فالإنسان لا يستخدم إلا جزء بسيط من عقله فمن الطبيعي ان تتفاوت نسب الاستخدام وتظهر هذه الظواهر الطبيعية بفطرة الإنسان وتكوينة والغريبه بنظرتنا وبمعتقداتنا لجهلنا بعلومنا وبتكويننا 
مجموعة ظواهر رائعة ولكن اقربها إلى نفسي وتصديقي وعلمي التخاطر 
فأحببت أن أذكر لكم هذه المواقف من حياة عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - 
عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان له جيش يقاتل المشركين على رأسهم قائد يسمى  (سارية).. وقف عمر ليخطب خطبة الجمعة في المسجد، ولكنه قطع خطبته وصرخ بأعلى صوته:  (ياسارية .. إلزم الجبل)..! 
فماذا كان يفعل سارية في هذا الوقت؟ كان سارية  يقاتل أعداء الله متحصناً بجبل خشية أن يلتف الأعداء من خلفه هو ورجاله وكان القتال  شديداً.. وقد أحسّ الأعداء أنه لا يمكنهم مقاتلة سارية وجنوده مواجهة مادامت ظهورهم  إلى الجبل وأنهم لا سبيل إليهم سوى أن يتركوا موقعهم الحصين فدبروا خطة. 
هذه  الخطة هي التراجع أمام المسلمين حتى يظنوا أنهم تقهقروا وانهزموا فيتبعوهم في  مطاردة تبعدهم عن الجبل المعتصمين به فيطبقوا عليهم من خلفهم بالفرسان  فيبيدوهم.
وبطبيعة الحال لم يكن سارية على دراية بخطة أعدائه وكاد أن يقع في  مخططهم ولكن ـ والرواية على لسان سارية ـ يقول ويقسم أنه عندما هم بمطاردة الأعداء  سمع صوت عمر في المعركة يأمره بالالتزام بالجبل.. فماذا كان هذا الأمر؟!  
والحقيقة أن هذه الواقعة مثيرة في أكثر من جانب، وهي إن كانت فيها ملامح من  ظاهرة التخاطر إلا أنها تعدتها بمراحل عديدة، فالتخاطر ـ كما أوضحنا ـ نوع من  الاتصال العقلي وهي بهذه الحال يجب ألا يتعدى فيها علم المتخاطرين بأكثر مما يحويه  عقل كل منهما، والواضح أن سارية لم يكن يعلم بشأن الأعداء شيئاً. 

فكيف عَلِمَ عمر بوضع الأعداء ؟ 

ولتحليل هذه الواقعة ترى  أن عمر بن الخطاب بتكوينه الجسماني والروحي كان ذا قدرات روحية وعقلية خاصة. فقد  كان كثيراً ما ينزل الوحي من الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ مؤيداً لرأيه، وخاصة في أمر  الحجاب وأمر الخمر، وهذا ما روي عنه أنه كان يأكل مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وإحدى زوجاته من أمهات المؤمنين ـ رضوان الله عليهن جميعاً ـ فاصطدمت يدها في يده  فثار وغضب وطلب من الرسول الكريم عزل النساء وعدم خلطهن بالأغراب عنهن من الرجال  فأيده الله سبحانه بآية الحجاب. 
ومرة أخرى رأى بعض الناس سكارى في الصلاة ولم  تكن الخمر أخذت حكم التحريم. وقال عمر داعياً الله: اللهم أنزل لنا في الخمر جواباً  شافياً، فنزلت آيات تحريم الخمر واجتنابه. 
وقد قال فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم "إن الشيطان لا يمشي في طريق يمشي فيه عمر" أو ما معناه ذلك. 
إذاً فهذا هو  عمر صاحب الروح الشفافة القوية وصاحب الجسد العملاق الضخم والذي قيل فيه إنه يُرى  ماشياً كأنه راكباً من الطول وهو الذي تنحنح بصوته فبهت الحلاق الذي يحلق له من  صوته القوي وأصابه الرعب حتى أن عمر أمر له بعطاء تعويضاً له عما لاقاه من ترويع.  وهذه المؤهلات الجسدية والروحية توحي لنا بقدرات عمر وإمكانياته. 
والتخاطر أحد  قدرات عمر الروحية المتكاملة وهو ما يؤكد لنا أن عمر اطلع على أفكار الأعداء  ومخططهم فكان استقباله لخواطر الأعداء العقلية وقام بإرسال خواطره إلى قائده في ذات  الوقت. وهذه القدرة في حد ذاتها لا تختلف عن قدرات العديد من الناس لا يرقون إلى  قدرات عمر بن الخطاب وإنما التميز في هذه الحالة يرجع إلى المسافة البعيدة التي  استطاع عمر الاتصال العقلي من خلالها وهو ما يستند إلى نشاط روحي قوي ومميز لدى  عمر، وهو ما أوضحناه بالتفصيل في باب الروح والحلم. 
بلاك انجل 
مشكور على الموضوع القيم 
راق لي كثيراً الوقوف هنا 
ودي وشذى وردي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> مجموعة ظواهر رائعة ولكن اقربها إلى نفسي وتصديقي وعلمي التخاطر 
> فأحببت أن أذكر لكم هذه المواقف من حياة عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - 
> عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان له جيش يقاتل المشركين على رأسهم قائد يسمى  (سارية).. وقف عمر ليخطب خطبة الجمعة في المسجد، ولكنه قطع خطبته وصرخ بأعلى صوته:  (ياسارية .. إلزم الجبل)..! 
> فماذا كان يفعل سارية في هذا الوقت؟ كان سارية  يقاتل أعداء الله متحصناً بجبل خشية أن يلتف الأعداء من خلفه هو ورجاله وكان القتال  شديداً.. وقد أحسّ الأعداء أنه لا يمكنهم مقاتلة سارية وجنوده مواجهة مادامت ظهورهم  إلى الجبل وأنهم لا سبيل إليهم سوى أن يتركوا موقعهم الحصين فدبروا خطة. 
> هذه  الخطة هي التراجع أمام المسلمين حتى يظنوا أنهم تقهقروا وانهزموا فيتبعوهم في  مطاردة تبعدهم عن الجبل المعتصمين به فيطبقوا عليهم من خلفهم بالفرسان  فيبيدوهم.
> وبطبيعة الحال لم يكن سارية على دراية بخطة أعدائه وكاد أن يقع في  مخططهم ولكن ـ والرواية على لسان سارية ـ يقول ويقسم أنه عندما هم بمطاردة الأعداء  سمع صوت عمر في المعركة يأمره بالالتزام بالجبل.. فماذا كان هذا الأمر؟!  
> والحقيقة أن هذه الواقعة مثيرة في أكثر من جانب، وهي إن كانت فيها ملامح من  ظاهرة التخاطر إلا أنها تعدتها بمراحل عديدة، فالتخاطر ـ كما أوضحنا ـ نوع من  الاتصال العقلي وهي بهذه الحال يجب ألا يتعدى فيها علم المتخاطرين بأكثر مما يحويه  عقل كل منهما، والواضح أن سارية لم يكن يعلم بشأن الأعداء شيئاً. 
> 
> فكيف عَلِمَ عمر بوضع الأعداء ؟ 
> ...


 
إسمحيلي أشكرك على المعلومات  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

بصراحه موضووووووع اكتر من رائع
واكتر شي لفتلي انتباهي هو التخاطر
شيء راااائع جدااا وانا كتير مهتمة بهالموضوع 
يسلموو بلاك عل موضوع
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع غريب وانا كُنت أشوف ما أصدق اني ممكن أقدر اعمل مع التمرين  :Smile:

----------

